# Relative difficulty of Emmigrating to Canada



## Londinium (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, this is a bit of forwards thinking but nevertheless helpful if anyone could give me some advice. I'm currently in the second year of my degree (University of London) and I'm sick to the backteeth of the UK and looking to move abroad within a few years of my graduation. The options that most appeal to me are America, Canada and Australia.

However having looked into American immigration and the way it's set up it's made it pretty clear to me that option isn't really viable in the next few years unless the economy massively improves and companies start taking on foreign workers. What I was wondering is how different to the American system is the Canadian system? I've heard things in the UK media about Canada actively trying to promote British migration and the like. Is it as strict as the American system and reliant upon having a sponsor or is it more flexible to get in?

Any advice on the Canadian system and the sort of things that make successful emmigration more likely would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Londinium said:


> Hey, this is a bit of forwards thinking but nevertheless helpful if anyone could give me some advice. I'm currently in the second year of my degree (University of London) and I'm sick to the backteeth of the UK and looking to move abroad within a few years of my graduation. The options that most appeal to me are America, Canada and Australia.
> 
> However having looked into American immigration and the way it's set up it's made it pretty clear to me that option isn't really viable in the next few years unless the economy massively improves and companies start taking on foreign workers. What I was wondering is how different to the American system is the Canadian system? I've heard things in the UK media about Canada actively trying to promote British migration and the like. Is it as strict as the American system and reliant upon having a sponsor or is it more flexible to get in?
> 
> ...


The Canadian immigration system is unlike that of the USA. It is more employment driven. There are, with some nuances, only two basic ways to enter Canada. You must have an occupation which is on a LIST of 38 occupations deemed in short supply in Canada *OR* you must arrange pre-employment before applying for a TWP (Temporary Working Visa). Sponsorship is not required except in certain circumstances, usually family related.
Canada has an annual quota of immigrants, the source of which is irrelevant, as long as the immigrants meet the criteria.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Londinium said:


> Hey, this is a bit of forwards thinking but nevertheless helpful if anyone could give me some advice. I'm currently in the second year of my degree (University of London) and I'm sick to the backteeth of the UK and looking to move abroad within a few years of my graduation. The options that most appeal to me are America, Canada and Australia.
> 
> However having looked into American immigration and the way it's set up it's made it pretty clear to me that option isn't really viable in the next few years unless the economy massively improves and companies start taking on foreign workers. What I was wondering is how different to the American system is the Canadian system? I've heard things in the UK media about Canada actively trying to promote British migration and the like. Is it as strict as the American system and reliant upon having a sponsor or is it more flexible to get in?
> 
> ...


I know how you feel about the the UK lol!!! Anyway you should definitely check out the BUNAC route if you want to move across to Canada for a small period of time. I think you can stay up to a year in Canada and if you like your time there then you can apply for another visa that allows you to stay a bit longer. You need to ask Auld Yin, as he knows a lot of information regarding this topic on visas etc.

I thought about the America route a few years ago but realised then its a tough route and very hard to secure entry to the US. The only way you can live and work in the US is to have a job in the UK which allows employees to be transferred over the pond. Or perhaps find american lady and marry her, but I don't think thats the right way to do things. I'd like to move over to Canada one day but realise I won't be doing this now for a few years, because now I am taking a course in IT Support and Database Admin and also I'd like to gain more experience in this field before committing myself to moving abroad.

So I say think about the BUNAC route then decide if Canada is for you!

Steve


----------

